# Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?



## Meller (23. Februar 2006)

*Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*

Hi,

der Frühling kommt bald und ich mach schon mal den Frühlingsputz im Gehäuse.
Entstauben ist mal wieder nötig und dabei wollte ich gleich die WLP wechseln.

Gut 1 1/2 Jahren Betriebszeit hat die Wärmeleitpaste nun hinter sich.

Drauf ist zurzeit die Paste, die beim Thermaltake K8 beigelegt war, drauf soll jetzt Arctic Silver 5.

Entfernen wollte ich sie mit Nagellackentferner, habe hier aber nur welchen da stehen, wo draufsteht "ölhaltig". 

Kann ich den benutzen? Öle und Fette sollten doch eigentlich nicht auf dem Heatspreader landen, oder?

Ansonsten würde ich nochmal zur Apotheke und Alkohol holen.
Oder geht die WLP eventuell auch so ab?


----------



## HanFred (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*

ich hab die immer nur mit papiertaschentüchern abgewischt.
kann sein, dass das nicht reicht, durchgebrannt ist mir aber noch keine CPU.
ob ölhaltig so klug ist, weiss ich nicht, öl ist brennbar. alkohol auch, aber der verdunstet schnell...


----------



## danne47 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*

ich benutze immer ein spezielles reinigungsmittel dafür http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=HVZ%2320&
kostet nicht die welt, hält ne weile und damit ist man auf der sicheren seite


----------



## Meller (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*

Bestellen möcht ich mir jetzt nicht extra noch etwas, sind ja nur noch diese Woche Ferien und dann komm ich nicht mehr dazu. 

Habe jetzt noch "Terpentin-Ersatz" gefunden. 
Einziger Inhaltsstoff ist ein Kohlenwasserstoffgemisch, Metalle werden laut Verpackung nicht angegriffen.
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## HanFred (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*



			
				Meller am 23.02.2006 11:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Bestellen möcht ich mir jetzt nicht extra noch etwas, sind ja nur noch diese Woche Ferien und dann komm ich nicht mehr dazu.
> 
> Habe jetzt noch "Terpentin-Ersatz" gefunden.
> Einziger Inhaltsstoff ist ein Kohlenwasserstoffgemisch, Metalle werden laut Verpackung nicht angegriffen.
> Was haltet ihr davon?


klingt gut.
würde trotzdem aufpassen, dass wirklich nur der heatspreader damit in kontakt kommt und nicht etwa die platine.
bei nagellackentferner wäre ich disbezüglich wahrscheinlich noch vorichtiger.


----------



## Meller (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*

So, hab jetzt den Terpentin-Ersatz genommen, ging einwandfrei alles mit ab. 
Ohne alles hätte ich die Paste nicht mehr weg bekommen, war ziemlich hart.

Die Arctic Silver 5 ist im Vergleich zu der Standardpaste von Thermaltake extrem zäh, ließ sich nicht so einfach mit dem Finger verschmieren, mit ner Telefonkarte gings ganz gut. Aber reichen tut so eine Spritze auch ewig oder? habe nicht gerade viel gebraucht.


----------



## HanFred (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*



			
				Meller am 23.02.2006 13:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber reichen tut so eine Spritze auch ewig oder? habe nicht gerade viel gebraucht.


schon, war bei mir auch immer so.
sogar die ganz kleinen spritzen würden bei mir sicher für mehr als fünfmal reichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*



			
				Meller am 23.02.2006 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> der Frühling kommt bald und ich mach schon mal den Frühlingsputz im Gehäuse.
> Entstauben ist mal wieder nötig und dabei wollte ich gleich die WLP wechseln.
> ...



?
eigentlich sollte nagellackentferner (i.d.r. aceton) fett/öllösend sein..
also k.a. was die damit meinen, aber fette/öle sollten da auf keinen fall drauf.

terpentin geht afaik auch, prinzipiell auch ersatz. wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass -was immer man auch nimmt- leicht flüchtig ist aber alle etwaigen schmutzstoffe löst.


----------



## mcwild (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*



			
				HanFred am 23.02.2006 13:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Meller am 23.02.2006 13:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also ich hab mit meiner arctic silver 5 schon so rund 60 dies bestrichen und die is noch halbvoll   immer schön wenig nehmen  ansonsten hab ich den grafikkartenchipsatz mit feuerzeugbenzin mal gereinigt und neue paste draufgetan. geht wundebar und das benzin verdunstet ja auch sofort


----------



## vinc (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*

Ich hab bisher immer Papiertücher genommen. Wenns dann mal wirklich nicht wegging half mir ein Spritzer Spiritus auf das Papiertuch. Und bis jetz leben noch alles CPUs/GPUs...


----------



## Captain_Schorle (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*

Öhmja, von Acetonhaltigen Sachen würd ich abstand nehmen, da Aceton Plastik auflöst.
Am besten und billigsten is immernoch der gute alte Spiritus (Ethanol).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*



			
				Captain_Schorle am 23.02.2006 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Öhmja, von Acetonhaltigen Sachen würd ich abstand nehmen, da Aceton Plastik auflöst.
> Am besten und billigsten is immernoch der gute alte Spiritus (Ethanol).



wer so blöd ist, dass daneber zu schütten... 
(ich nehm aber auch immer ethanol, da solange ich da was da hab - finger lakier ich mir dagegen eher selten  )

und wielange die reichen.. mein as1 hat ca. 2-3 thunderbirds und 3 p4 versorgt, wobei ich aber jedesmal noch n bissl wieder wegnehmen musste, weils mir zuviel war.
die spritze sollte noch 2-3mm rest haben, weiß nicht, wie voll sie zu anfang war - schätze aber mal, dass da noch 2-3anwendungen drin stecken.


----------



## wirrwarr11 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*

Reiner Alkohol für 2 Groschenfünfzig aus der Apötheke .
Falls jemand Einwände hat spreche er jetzt.


----------



## Piccolo676 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste mit Nagellack(ölhaltig) entfernen?*



			
				wirrwarr11 am 23.02.2006 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Reiner Alkohol für 2 Groschenfünfzig aus der Apötheke .
> Falls jemand Einwände hat spreche er jetzt.



zum entfernen nehm ich wattestäbchen mit Nagellackentferner und zum auftragen der neuen nen Zahnstocher.

hat bis jetzt noch nie probleme gegeben.


----------

